# Cat Cafe



## 21Rouge (Jul 20, 2013)

Video | Montreal cafe lets patrons get their caffeine and cat fix | Toronto Star


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

ha...they had one of these cat cafes in manhattan...it was a pop up so i dont know if its still there.
i think they partnered with north shore animal league. i wanted to go...but the line was HOURS long and no guarantee of getting in. wish it was perm


----------

